# Please help..where do I start?



## Algarvebride (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all,
As the thread title says I'm looking for some help/advice. Hubby and I really want to relocate to Canada from ireland. I don't honestly know how we start the process though.
He is a qualified plasterer/tiler and work us virtually non-existent for him here. My thinking on the situation is that he should start applying for plastering jobs online, stating also that he's looking for sponsorship. If down the road he did get a job, he could go over initially for a few months on his own and I could follow in along with our two daughters. 
I haven't even looked at jobs for myself or what I'd have to do to be allowed to work in Canada. I hold a degree in analytical science and work as a lab analyst for a pharma company.
We really need a fresh start and feel Canada may be the answer for us. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.
Xx


----------



## Durbinator (May 15, 2012)

Hi 
I found the CIC website to be very useful when we were starting our investigations into emigrating from the UK (I am not able to post links to other sites but if you google 'CIC who can apply' you should get to a page that goes through a series of questions to help you establish how you can apply to emigrate). 

We also went to some Emigrate shows - not sure if they have them in Ireland but their website is very useful - again not allowed to post URLs but google
'emigrate2' and you should find it ! 

Hope that helps a little bit !


----------



## Algarvebride (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for giving me that info. Well after taking your advice I went onto CIC and I see that the skilled worker programme has been put on hold until early 2013 so Im now thinking of going down the provincial immigrant nominee programme.

Has anyone entered Canada using this process?

Its all very overwhelming with application forms etc. Is using a lawyer or immgration specialist recommended or are they very costly?

xx


----------



## Durbinator (May 15, 2012)

Algarvebride said:


> Thank you for giving me that info. Well after taking your advice I went onto CIC and I see that the skilled worker programme has been put on hold until early 2013 so Im now thinking of going down the provincial immigrant nominee programme.
> 
> Has anyone entered Canada using this process?
> 
> ...


Hi (again)
We used a lawyer (Maynard, Kischer, Stojicevic) who are based in Vancouver. We dealt with Rudolf Kirscher who couldn't have been nicer - regarding the cost, to be honest I can't remember exactly how much it was as the whole process took about 4 years and we paid up-front but I think it was about £3000. We went with a lawyer just in case anything unexpected happened i.e. Canada changed the rules half-way through our application. He was also good for the 'daft' questions we had throughout the process i.e. do we have list our cats as 'goods to follow' !!!


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

I would like some advice on UK immigration rules..where to start?


----------



## jamesmejia (Mar 14, 2013)

If you need information about UK immigration rules then its better to go with immigration agent or adviser he will guide you properly..


----------



## victoriapaula (Mar 18, 2013)

Algarvebride said:


> Hi all,
> As the thread title says I'm looking for some help/advice. Hubby and I really want to relocate to Canada from ireland. I don't honestly know how we start the process though.
> He is a qualified plasterer/tiler and work us virtually non-existent for him here. My thinking on the situation is that he should start applying for plastering jobs online, stating also that he's looking for sponsorship. If down the road he did get a job, he could go over initially for a few months on his own and I could follow in along with our two daughters.
> I haven't even looked at jobs for myself or what I'd have to do to be allowed to work in Canada. I hold a degree in analytical science and work as a lab analyst for a pharma company.
> ...


Hi 

you could look on a website called working abroad it has jobs advertized and I have seen jobs for plasters in Canada, I hope this helps. Me and my family are also looking to move to Canada.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jamesmejia said:


> If you need information about UK immigration rules then its better to go with immigration agent or adviser he will guide you properly..



Ok, I thought I maybe able to get some information on this website. I would just like to know something in relation to the income of £18,600 in the UK which allows a spouse to bring their partner to live with them


----------

